# Smither Overtake helmet - bugs in the hair?



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate getting bugs in my hair. Helmets just seem to be specially made to trap bugs into my hair, and only way to expel them is to pull over and remove them. Well then if it is a yellow jacket, I get stung (recently happened)

I know some wear cyclign cap under the helmet. But my skull is too big for any cycling cap I know of. Plus .. cap just means retaining more unwanted heat.

So I see this new Smith helmet which has a honeycomb head cover built in. That gonna keep out the larger bugs? (or attract them to lay eggs!)?


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

BCSaltchucker said:


> I hate getting bugs in my hair. Helmets just seem to be specially made to trap bugs into my hair, and only way to expel them is to pull over and remove them. Well then if it is a yellow jacket, I get stung (recently happened)
> 
> I know some wear cyclign cap under the helmet. But my skull is too big for any cycling cap I know of. Plus .. cap just means retaining more unwanted heat.
> 
> So I see this new Smith helmet which has a honeycomb head cover built in. That gonna keep out the larger bugs? (or attract them to lay eggs!)?


This is a Smith helmet not a Smither. If you ride slow you have to worry about honey bees depositing honey in the combs. Ride fast no issue. There are lots of good wicking material (cool) cycling caps out there.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've never tried one, but I considered buying one of those helmets when I was in the market last year. After reading reviews saying that the ventilation was very poor (i.e. it doesn't cool well), I decided to stay away. Lot's of air flow is a big priority with me.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

My Casco SpeedAiro has a similar bug mesh that is actually a metal grating over the holes. Cuts down on airflow a bit...but so worth it. The sinple joys of German engineering. Pretty much one of those "due why doesn't aeveryone do this" type features.

Review: Casco SpeedAiro-TC Plus aero road helmet - Bikerumor


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Upnorth said:


> This is a Smith helmet not a Smither. .


ya I know, but cant edit the title once submitted


----------

